# Heights of your babies!



## Kacey88 (28 August 2012)

Putting my mare in foal next year, I'm very interested in genetics and all things breeding related, thought I'd start a thread where people recorded their mare's height and stallion height and the height of the offspring (or estimated height at maturity). 

Someone told me if there is a difference between height of mare and stallion the foal usually sways closer to the mare's height, I wonder if there's any truth to that?


----------



## competitiondiva (28 August 2012)

Ok, this one will throw you! Mare 15.2 (her sire 16.2, dam 15.1) sire 16.1 (his sire 17hh) foal is now 3yrs and 16.2hh


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (28 August 2012)

mare 15.2 hh stallion 16.3 hh his sire 17 hh 
2 year old standing about 16 hh on wither and 16.1 on bum !!


----------



## Asha (28 August 2012)

Here you go .....

mare 15.2hds, stallion 16.2hds. 3 year old now 16.1 at withers 16.3 at bum

mare 16.1hds  stallion 16.2hds ( same stallion as above) 3 year old now 15.1hds

Both very chilled out characters, but built very differently. Similar markings


----------



## Kacey88 (28 August 2012)

Asha said:



			Here you go .....

mare 15.2hds, stallion 16.2hds. 3 year old now 16.1 at withers 16.3 at bum

mare 16.1hds  stallion 16.2hds ( same stallion as above) 3 year old now 15.1hds

Both very chilled out characters, but built very differently. Similar markings
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy, you just never know really do you?! My mare is 15hh but I'm only 5 foot 1 so don't want something massive! I suppose know knowing is half the fun.


----------



## Asha (28 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			That's crazy, you just never know really do you?! My mare is 15hh but I'm only 5 foot 1 so don't want something massive! I suppose know knowing is half the fun.
		
Click to expand...

both the vet and i where a tad shocked when the first one was born!!

I did a bit of research into the dams breeding, and it looks as though she came from big stock. So she just throws big foals. Her this years foal, is looking to be just as big. 

Can you look back into your mares history ?


----------



## Kacey88 (28 August 2012)

Asha said:



			Can you look back into your mares history ?
		
Click to expand...

All I know is her sire was shorter than she is and her dam was a short draught, a bit taller than my marer! Vague dealer doesn't know exact heights, but basically she could have anything! Anything 15hh - 15.3 would be fine, but taller than that and I'd struggle. I was looking at a draught stallion who is 15.3, I think that's safe enough. I'd MUCH rather something 2 inches taller than 2 inches smaller. My farrier knows someone who bred two big Irish Sport horses and came out with a 148 jumping pony!


----------



## competitiondiva (28 August 2012)

There are no guarantees with breeding! What height stock is that stallion throwing? What height stock is he from?


----------



## HBM1 (28 August 2012)

so far mare 16.2 stallion 16.2, son 17hh and growing.....


----------



## Kacey88 (28 August 2012)

competitiondiva said:



			There are no guarantees with breeding! What height stock is that stallion throwing? What height stock is he from?
		
Click to expand...

Well his sire is 16.2 and his dam is 16.1. Looking back the line, they vary from 16 to 17 hands. I don't know what height he throws yet but have asked. Not many Irish draughts with shorter genes! But some lines are certainly more compact than others.


----------



## daffy44 (28 August 2012)

Mare 16.2 Stallion 15.2 foal of this is currently 18.1hh at 5yrs old, just to make it a bit madder, she was rejected from the foal auctions as she was too small!!


----------



## templewood (28 August 2012)

Mare 16.2hh. Stallion 15.3hh. 3yr old 15hh.
Mare 15.3hh. Stallion 15.3hh. 3yr old 16.1hh.

Same stallion in both cases.


----------



## SpottyTB (28 August 2012)

Gem - dam was 16.1 and sire was 16.1 (all previous lines were no smaller then 16hh) and gem's reached 15.1 and a bit  but we believe that was more to do with the bad start she had.

My foal's dam is 16hh and his sire 16.1 and his breeders recon he'll make 16.1 at least (as apparently his foals CAN grow quite tall - fingers crossed) he's standing at about 13.1 or 13.2 at 14 week's .

STB


----------



## Slave2Magic (28 August 2012)

My 16 month old lad is 15.1 at the moment. His sire is 16.3 and his dam 16 hands. Not too sure how tall he will finish at. Any guesses?


----------



## Kacey88 (28 August 2012)

Slave2Magic said:



			My 16 month old lad is 15.1 at the moment. His sire is 16.3 and his dam 16 hands. Not too sure how tall he will finish at. Any guesses?
		
Click to expand...

You could try this:

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html

I'm going to say 16 hands!


----------



## eventrider23 (28 August 2012)

15.2 mare to 16.2 stallion - 4 yr old now about 14.3h and measuring to be an FEI event pony I think.

16.1 mare to same 16.2 stallion - 2 yr old now standing 16.2hh

16.3 mare to 16.2 stallion - 4 month old foal standing 14hh!!!!!

15.2 Welsh mare to 16.1 stallion - stood 15.2 at 18 months

16.2 mare to 16.2 stallion - 3 yr old standing 15.3hh


----------



## magic104 (29 August 2012)

I will give the last 3 the 6yo 15hh dam 16.1 sire adult height 16.2hh - 5yo 15.3hh dam 16.1 sire adult height 15.2hh - 10 Mar 2012 16.1hh dam & sire currently 14.1hh


----------



## Spyda (29 August 2012)

It's more to do with hidden genetics than just looking the dam and sire's heights.

I bred my non-maiden 15.2 TB mare to a 16.3 TB twice. Colt #1 matured 14.3 and filly #2 matured 15.1. I then put the grown up filly to a 16.1 WB and her first foal was a filly who is now 5 and stands 16.2. Had I bought my 15.1 mare and not known her ancestry, I may well have expected her first foal from a 16.1 stallion to have made about 15.2 - 15.3.


----------



## Spyda (29 August 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Slave2Magic* 
_My 16 month old lad is 15.1 at the moment. His sire is 16.3 and his dam 16 hands. Not too sure how tall he will finish at. Any guesses?_



Kacey88 said:



			You could try this:

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html

I'm going to say 16 hands!
		
Click to expand...

I'd say taller myself. Of course, it depends upon the genetics and breed but my WBxTB filly was smaller than that at that age (about 14.3 then) and is a good 16.2 at 5 years old.


----------



## alfiesmum (29 August 2012)

mare 16'2 stallion 14'0 foal aged 3 months 13'0  extimated at birth by vet to make 16hh


----------



## elijahasgal (30 August 2012)

Just to confuse you more, I know a 16.1hh stallion, that regually throws things that mature at over 17.2hh+ and another grade a stallion that has throwbacks, that go on to compete in the pony classes......


----------



## Kacey88 (30 August 2012)

Spyda said:



			I bred my non-maiden 15.2 TB mare to a 16.3 TB twice. Colt #1 matured 14.3 and filly #2 matured 15.1. I then put the grown up filly to a 16.1 WB and her first foal was a filly who is now 5 and stands 16.2. Had I bought my 15.1 mare and not known her ancestry, I may well have expected her first foal from a 16.1 stallion to have made about 15.2 - 15.3.
		
Click to expand...

Are maiden mares more likely to have small foals or is it that they are born smaller but then catch up?


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (30 August 2012)

In racing terms my OH always tells me that the first foal out of a mare is the best one.

I can't say from experience as all the 'first' foals we've bred were sold as foals. I've got three at home out of the same mare now and they are all whoppers. The 4yo is a good strong 15'2 (out of a 15hh mare and 15'3 stallion), her 3yo full sister is 16'2 and their half brother who is by another 15'3 stallion is already 15hh at 15 months and tbh he's got a lot of growing to do!


----------



## Fools Motto (30 August 2012)

Two FULL siblings... 8 yr stallion, 15.3 and 4 year old mare 17hh!!! He is a beauty, she is a umm, well not quite so beautiful!! (She had to be hand reared from 5 weeks as dam was ill = something in the bucket??)


My mare is just 15hh... her dam was a full up 15.1, her sire was 16.1.. was hoping for around 15.2, but love her the way she is and considering she was born at ONLY 315 days, (and looked like a dog) we're lucky she is here at all.

My filly ''should'' make 13.2hh... her dam was 12.2 (officially measured) and supposedly her sire was a 3yr 14.1 (to mature at 14.2)... however, filly is currently 2 yrs 4months and is standing at 12.3 but doesn't look like she will grow to THAT height as she looks quite 'even'.
I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Spyda (30 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Are maiden mares more likely to have small foals or is it that they are born smaller but then catch up?
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a maiden and her_ first _foal was a filly (aren't they supposed to be colts!!!) and grew 2 hands taller than her dam. Taller than her sire too. Should add though, the filly was small when she was born but her knees were above her dams when she was born and she soon caught up.


----------



## Kacey88 (30 August 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your information, its nice to see all the variations! 

Do you think that its only major surprises in height being posted? I would love if there was a study done, ot would be very interesting. 

Anybody have stories in which the foals actually grew to their expected height?!


----------



## Kacey88 (30 August 2012)

Spyda said:



			Mine was a maiden and her_ first _foal was a filly (aren't they supposed to be colts!!!) and grew 2 hands taller than her dam. Taller than her sire too. Should add though, the filly was small when she was born but her knees were above her dams when she was born and she soon caught up.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is a bit mad! What about the dam's and the sire's parents? Were they big?


----------



## Spyda (30 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Wow that is a bit mad! What about the dam's and the sire's parents? Were they big?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, the dam's sire was a 16.3 TB - although going back, average height of _his_ ancestors was between 15.0 and 16.1. The dam's TB dam was a tad under 15.2 herself and again, her ancestors weren't huge. Mainly under 16 hands. This mare had bred 13 racing foals in her lifetime and none made  bigger than 15.3. The two I bred from her, from the same 16.3 sire, they made 14.3 and 15.1, respectively. 

The sire I used for the filly foal was a Polish WB. His breeding includes a lot of Arab blood, so smallish stock. And right back, some fairly chunky coloured pony types. Nothing huge in his ancestry either. 

I guess whatever gene my filly inherited, she picked up from her dam's sire. Goodness knows where he got _his_ height from though!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (30 August 2012)

I know of two stallions in this country who are by the same stallion, the one, Zest For Life is 16'3hh, the other, Doonbeg, is 14'3hh at a push! Their father was approx 15'3hh and neither dams were excessively big or small respectively.

There's also a freak racehorse who has been exported to race in Canada and she is 17'2hh, despite having no brothers or sisters (full or half) that exceed 16hh. She's better than some stallions in this country when it comes to racing too  go girl!


----------



## Spyda (30 August 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Thanks everyone for all your information, its nice to see all the variations! 

Do you think that its only major surprises in height being posted? I would love if there was a study done, ot would be very interesting. 

Anybody have stories in which the foals actually grew to their expected height?! 

Click to expand...

TBH, unless you are breeding pure breds (which meet their breed standards and have done so for numerous consecutive generations), breeding will always be a surprise. And even with the pure breeds, surprises happen albeit less often. 

If you are determined to produce a foal over or under a particular height then the best you can do to raise your chances is to very carefully examine the ancestry of the horses you plan to cross, and better still, be able to see the outcome of stock produced from both the dam and sire lines. Some sires/dams are reknowned for throwing large or small stock. Otherwise, guestimating is about all you can hope to achieve.


----------



## Spyda (30 August 2012)

SarahThomas said:



			There's also a freak racehorse who has been exported to race in Canada and she is 17'2hh, despite having no brothers or sisters (full or half) that exceed 16hh. She's better than some stallions in this country when it comes to racing too  go girl!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I had an Ardross filly (Ardross was about 16 hand'ish wasn't he?) and she grew to just under 18 hands. She was out of a 16 hand mare called Polykala. Both foals from this mare were big. The were born HUGE. I guess where ever height gene _she_ carried was a strong one!


----------



## EstherYoung (30 August 2012)

Wolf: Sire 15 hand NSH, Dam 14.2 welsh cob. He's 3yo and seems to be heading for the expected 14.3/15 hands (14.2 at the moment, but with short legs so I can't see there being much more height in there)

Felix and Spud are full brothers. Sire is 15.2, dam about the same poss a bit smaller. Spud was the 3rd/4th? foal of the pairing and is 15.1. The other siblings are about the same size to my knowledge (there are quite a few of them). Felix is the last of the line and he's 2 at the moment and his legs are about 3 inches longer than Spud's so I think he could end up pushing 15.3.


----------



## Tempi (31 August 2012)

Mare 16h, Stallion 16'3 - Foal (now 4) 16'1 1/2 (think he will make 16'2/16'3)

Mare 16h (same mare), Stallion 17'2 - Yearling already standing 15'1 at the wither......


----------



## Kacey88 (31 August 2012)

EstherYoung said:



			Wolf: Sire 15 hand NSH, Dam 14.2 welsh cob. He's 3yo and seems to be heading for the expected 14.3/15 hands (14.2 at the moment, but with short legs so I can't see there being much more height in there)

Felix and Spud are full brothers. Sire is 15.2, dam about the same poss a bit smaller. Spud was the 3rd/4th? foal of the pairing and is 15.1. The other siblings are about the same size to my knowledge (there are quite a few of them). Felix is the last of the line and he's 2 at the moment and his legs are about 3 inches longer than Spud's so I think he could end up pushing 15.3.
		
Click to expand...

Ok well they are fairly expected, right? Spud might be a bit surprise but not a huge one! Cute names too.


----------



## rowy (31 August 2012)

My spotty boy's Dam was about 15hh and his sire 15.2hh and he is 5years and about 15- 15.1hh and still growing! Think he will end up a solid 15.1hh though. 

Just bought a 3 year old who sire is 14hh and Dam is probably 16hh+ (not definite yet) and she is currently 15hh+


----------



## Kacey88 (31 August 2012)

rowy said:



			My spotty boy's Dam was about 15hh and his sire 15.2hh and he is 5years and about 15- 15.1hh and still growing! Think he will end up a solid 15.1hh though. 

Just bought a 3 year old who sire is 14hh and Dam is probably 16hh+ (not definite yet) and she is currently 15hh+
		
Click to expand...

If that's the one is your sig he is absolutely beautiful! He's so pretty, someone should tell him he's not a mare! I love small horses, so much less painful when you fall!


----------



## noodle_ (31 August 2012)

mines dam is friesian warmblood and i think she was 15.2! sire is 14.2

my filly is 14hh withers and a little bum high (shes rising two)



shes being sold in spring as im rather tall


----------



## carmenlucy123 (4 September 2012)

My foal is 14.1 withers 14.3 bum at 13 months
Mum 15.2 just and dad 16hh
I am hoping for 16hh


----------



## MyLuckyStar (4 September 2012)

My filly turned 1 on July 31st - she's currently bum high and standing at 14.1/2hh. 

Her mom was a clydesdale x cob and stands at 15hh, her dad is a traditional cob and stands at 15.2hh


----------



## Kacey88 (4 September 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:



			My foal is 14.1 withers 14.3 bum at 13 months
Mum 15.2 just and dad 16hh
I am hoping for 16hh
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you might just get it!


----------



## Spyda (4 September 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:



			My foal is 14.1 withers 14.3 bum at 13 months
Mum 15.2 just and dad 16hh
I am hoping for 16hh
		
Click to expand...

Minimum! LOL. One of mine was this height at that age, she's now around 16.3hh.

Have you done the knee measure? Yours is about the right age to do that 'test'. Measure (keeping tape straight) from mid-knee down the front of the leg to the top of the hoof (coronary band level). Whatever the measurement is in inches = approximate adult height in hands. So, 15.75 inch would convert to 15.3hh. 16.25 would equal 16.1 hh, etc. 

I couldn't believe it when my filly's measured a smidge under 17 inches. I thought, "Yeah, right!" as her dam was 15.1 hh and this was her first foal, and the sire had been 16.0hh.... But mine's made that. Just about.


----------



## Kacey88 (4 September 2012)

Spyda said:



			Have you done the knee measure? Yours is about the right age to do that 'test'. Measure (keeping tape straight) from mid-knee down the front of the leg to the top of the hoof (coronary band level).
		
Click to expand...

Do you follow the contours of the leg for this, Spyda?

Make sure you let us know of the result carmenlucy 123!


----------



## Spyda (4 September 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			Do you follow the contours of the leg for this,
		
Click to expand...

No. Keep the tape straight between the mid-line at the centre of the knee, down to the coronet band. Don't follow the contours. I wasn't sure either when I did it but the contoured measurement equalled almost 18 inches, so four years on I can confirm it's the straight down measure that works!


----------



## Gusbear (4 September 2012)

My boy's dam 16.1, sire 16.2.  Vet said he'd make 16.2-16.3 max.  My little fella has just turned 5, is 18.3 and still growing


----------



## carmenlucy123 (4 September 2012)

Oh dear :/ I will Measure tomorrow trots off to put measuring tape in handbag


----------



## lindsayc31 (4 September 2012)

Another test you can do is to take a measuring tape from the point of the elbow straight to the floor, then turn it round so end on the floor is pointing straight up, wherever the tip of the tape is is approx height your baby will make. I didn't believe this when I did it the Friesian I had, his dam was 16hh, sire 15.3hh and grandsire on dad's side only 15.1hh, yet it was saying my boy would be huge! Yet by the the time he was 7 he was standing, wait for it, 17.1hh!!!!!!!! I had to sell him to my friend when he was 5 as I'm 5ft 1" and he was a big solid 16.3hh then. 

I also had a filly who's dam was 15.1hh, sire 16.1hh, at 14 months old my filly stood 14.3hh at the wither and 15.1h at the rump. 

I believe that the right nutrients and good quality forage, being kept warm when it's needed and lots of love and attention can affect the end height of your babies, I hope you get the size your looking for! xx


----------



## cblover (5 September 2012)

My Teddy is a clyde x trad cob and he was 2 in July.  His mam has the clyde in her and she is a big roomy mare standing approx 15.2 and his dad is the trad cob and he's approx 15.1hh.  

Teddy was 14hh as a yearling and is now 15.1hh as a 2 yr old.  His bum is a good 15.2hh and he's really well built for a youngster.  Anyone care to guess his adult height?  I've done the measuring from the middle of his knee to his coronet band and it came out at 16"...so 16hh.  

I was hoping for a cob type of approx 15.2hh but something tells him he's gonna exceed that! LOL  Here's some pics of him............

He's starting his groundwork education here.





This was a show in June this year.





He's 7 weeks old here......I love him! 






Answers on a postcard.....? LOL x


----------



## carmenlucy123 (5 September 2012)

I thought the rule was +2hh for a yearling and 1hh for a two year old
So 16.1hh? 
He is a lovely chap 
I feel the need for more pictures off everyone


----------



## Kacey88 (5 September 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:



			I thought the rule was +2hh for a yearling and 1hh for a two year old
So 16.1hh? 
He is a lovely chap 
I feel the need for more pictures off everyone
		
Click to expand...

I heard that too and I agree, more pictures! 

I was going to say 16hh, that's a nice height! I love Teddy, he looks like you'd have loads of fun (and cuddles!) together. Would you consider doing Maxi Cob on him? I'd say he's look very smart hogged and clipped 

I think that genetics give horses a framework, say 15hh to 15.2hh and then their nutrition lands them somewhere between the two.


----------



## cblover (5 September 2012)

Thanks, He is a real sociable chap and very loving.  He'll be well big enough for me then!  My other cob is only 14.2hh and although I seem a bit big for her I wasn't after a giant! LOL

I was hoping for 15.3hh at the most but no doubt he'll be a bit bigger than that....he was gelded young too and that can affect their adult height.  

Would love to see more pics though! x


----------



## cblover (5 September 2012)

Thanks Kasey88, funny you should mention maxi cobs.  I was just thinking the same recently and was speaking to a friend about it.  He's definately not a traditional cob...more like a gentleman's hunter or maxi cob as you say.  Currently he's been shown natural and hairy at a few riding club shows for experience.  Have to say, I'm dying to get my solo comb on his mane and smarten him up a bit.....that's the next job! LOL

He has some feather but I reckon he'd suit them clipped off....whole different world for me as my other is very traditional and hairy! 

What does everyone else think?  If he was yours, how would you show him? Cheers.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (5 September 2012)

Peeping over (I'm 5ft4)







This is from about 11 months







Turned out now like a big girl, Mabel was orphaned lost her mum, and then 10 months later we lost her companion another orphan I bought who was 3 months older to grass sickness I have just re buddies her up with another foal and turned her out


----------



## Kacey88 (5 September 2012)

cblover said:



			He's definately not a traditional cob...more like a gentleman's hunter or maxi cob as you say.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely maxi cob, and a great big proper one at that! How much bone does he have? 

Why don't you clip his feathers first, maybe then you'll have a better idea without going the whole "hog"? 

I can just imagine him with a great thick noseband, all hogged and trimmed and gleaming *drools*


----------



## Kacey88 (5 September 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:



			Mabel was orphaned lost her mum, and then 10 months later we lost her companion another orphan I bought who was 3 months older to grass sickness I have just re buddies her up with another foal and turned her out 

Click to expand...

 That's so sad. She's so pretty, did you do the string test after? She's going to be tall!


----------



## cblover (5 September 2012)

Thanks Kasey88, Ted has 10.5 inch of bone already so he's gonna be a solid chap.  I just wanted to introduce the clippers to him properly over a sensible period and not rush it by Sunday.  May try the solo comb on his mane before Sunday and see how far we get.  I can imagine I'll go mad and there will be no going back! lol


----------



## RutlandH2O (5 September 2012)

My 18h1" Shire mare was put to an 18h Shire stallion. Her 3 year old son is 17h3".

My 17h2" Shire mare was put to an 18h Shire stallion (different from above), and her 3 year old son is 18h+.

Both boys have a few more years of, possibly, significant growth.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (5 September 2012)

Just over 16 inches


----------



## Kacey88 (5 September 2012)

carmenlucy123 said:



			Just over 16 inches 

Click to expand...

Yay, you'll get your height! Tell us more about her, where did you get her and what breeding has she got?


----------



## carmenlucy123 (6 September 2012)

I bred her from my mare in the soggy who unfortunatley i lost
Her dad is the lovely Ganton Beltaine who unfortunatly is also no longer with us 
I hand reared her and I hope for her to be a general all rounder for me


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 September 2012)

I am looking at a yearling who was 1 past April who is standing at 13.3 now. His parents are both 14:2s. Do you think he will be bigger than them?  He is half Welsh sec D.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 September 2012)

I bought a colt foal some years ago.  Having looked carefully at the sire, Embla George RID 16.2h and the dam Embla Daisy 16.2h, damsire was Colman who was a big horse.

My colt followed the damsire and finished at 18h of heavyweight hunter.  Fab horse but nothing bought off the peg for him, so was costly to tack up and clothe.


----------



## kimberleigh (9 September 2012)

Ok here's a tricky one for you all to guesstimate!!

Mare is around 11.2hh (reg'd Welsh Section A)
Sire was a 2 year old Freisian standing at around 15.2hh (but that's me guessing and he since died so no way of telling his final height!)

Suprise foalie Niabi is standing around 9hh at the moment (another guess I'm afraid!) and has just turned 2months old.

Anyone care to put in their guess of how big she will make?!

Kim


----------



## Kacey88 (9 September 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I am looking at a yearling who was 1 past April who is standing at 13.3 now. His parents are both 14:2s. Do you think he will be bigger than them?  He is half Welsh sec D.
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely think he'll be bigger than them. Maybe he'd make 15.2? Do you know what height the grandparents are? Maybe there's a taller gene in there somewhere!


----------



## Jools1234 (9 September 2012)

dam; welsh D 14.1 biggest in an old line (all other mare max was 14)
sire; traditional cod amedeus (spelling?) 15.1h

6yr old by these now stands at 17.2h

no-one knows how that happened sire had never thrown anything that big to anyones knowledge he had been used a lot, we guess it must have been a throw back to some heavy horse on his side at some point, owner could not keep the youngster though as far too big for her


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 September 2012)

Kacey88 said:



			I would definitely think he'll be bigger than them. Maybe he'd make 15.2? Do you know what height the grandparents are? Maybe there's a taller gene in there somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I can find that out. I don't want anything over 15.2 and would really prefer 15hh.


----------



## Christsam (10 September 2012)

Mare and Sire both 16hh, Baby is 3 and a half and 16.2hh still with some to go (stupidly long legs and at vets advice).  Turns out Mummy's grandsire was 17.1 and she has a few throwbacks over 17 mark


----------



## Polotash (10 September 2012)

It's a lottery ;0)

Mare 15.3 (TB)
Sire 16.2 (WB) and throws big...

...except for me - baby now 15.1 on tip toes and was 3 in July ;0)


----------



## rachyblue (11 September 2012)

I have a 2 yr old Hanoverian, Mum 16.1hh - Dad 16.3hh, baby currently 16hh at the front and 16.1hh at the back. Was originally estimated to make 16.2hh.

Slightly worried as it turns out he has at least 2 half brothers (same sire) that are 18hh+


----------



## Christsam (19 September 2012)

well.....I thought I would try the two leg measurements again as I have not done it for a while.  Measuring elbow to fetlock and then up says he has about 3 or 4 inches still to grow   However, measuring the length from mid knee to coronet is 15 1/4 inch......hes just a liiiiitttttle over 15.1 now so guessing that ones wrong!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 September 2012)

Measured my 16 month old RID x Cob this evening during the wrestling match that is called worming !  She has certainly grown since the last worming because this time I couldn't reach when she said 'no thanks'.

14.13/4, weighing in at 428kg.

Sire is 16.3h and dam 15hh how big is the foal going to be then ?


----------



## LittleWildOne (21 September 2012)

How much further back in the breeding would ancestors have an influence on height ?
I'm curious because there are undisputed records from 1765 of outside blood being brought in to improve the quality of forest bred/forest running New Forest ponies. A lot of TB and Arab was introduced, plus chunkier native breeds such as highland and fell.
The use of outside blood was banned in the 1930's.
My own pony, as an example, has pure New Forest bloodlines dating back to beyond any "official" breed records began, but some lines have other breeds appearing around the early 1900's.
She has Fell, Highland, Thoroughbred, Yorkshire Coach Horse, Hackney and Cleveland Bay ancestors.
The Thoroughbred is most prominent though as she has one particular pony repeated in 7 lines of her sire line....I didn't get as far as checking her dam line but the same pony is repeated on several lines there too. 
He was a 14.2 Riding Pony called Field Marshall. First appearing only 8 generations back.
Field Marshall(1907) was by a Riding Pony called Marechall Niel, who was by the Thoroughbred Rosewater(1883) - (Rosicrucian(1865) x Lady Day(1872), and out of a New Forest Mare. 
Field Marshall's dam, Polo Queen, was a Riding Pony by a 15.2hh called Boy Of The Period, ano out of a 13.3hh Welsh Mare.
Boy Of The Period was by the Thoroughbred, Guy Dayrell(1867), who was a son of the 1855 Derby winner, Wild Dayrell(1852). Guy Dayrell's dam was the TB mare, Reginella(1862)...grand daughter of the TB mare Pocahontas(1837).
So, with these same Thoroughbred lines repeated 7 times throughout my pony's sire line, and possibly the same again through her dam line,(from just 8 generations back through Field Marshall) plus another TB line repeated a few times (St Osmond(1892) - Timothy(1884) x Osmonda) from 13 generations back, (with Cleveland Bay back at 22 generations back on 2 branches of her dam line). OMG JEEZ ! I sound like a right geek !
So, with so much repetition of the same TB blood on both sides of her pedigree, that are not really "that" long ago, could this be why she has already grown bigger than both of her parents at 3 years old ?
I bought her straight off the forest at 2 years old. She was about 13hh/13.1hh then. Sire and dam are both 14hh/14.1hh, maternal grandsire is 14.1hh and maternal grand dam was 12.3/13hh. New Forest ponies in her pedigree range from 12.3hh - 14.1hh, before the repeated riding pony (14.2hh) then TB(average 16hh) comes in. Cleveland Bay is too far back I think to have any influence (although she does have a CB "look" about her head).
The only change to her "lifestyle" was from birth to 2yo...she lived "somewhere" in 92,000 acres of the New Forest, then moved 500 miles north to Scotland, a good several degrees colder and a hell of a lot more wet/windy. She lives out 24/7 all year round in a 100 acre field of old mature (poor quality/unfertilised) grazing with no man made shelter but surrounded by mature woodland and native hedging. She gets no additional hard feed other than an occasional token handful of high fibre cubes. She isn't normally rugged, but has a lightweight on just now after having a bath before a show 2 weeks ago.
She currently measures (stood up properly on a level concrete surface) 14hh at the withers and 14.2hh at the highest point of her croup (VERY bum high !). She is 3 years, 4 months old. 
Sorry that was so long.


----------

